# Marchand & Jobin



## Arcticwatch (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a pocket watch hallmarked in Birmingham, UK, in November of 1927 by Marchand & Jobin. I can find absolutely nothing about this company. Does anyone have any history of them? I'd particularly like to know where they were located at the time.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Arcticwatch said:


> I have a pocket watch hallmarked in Birmingham, UK, in November of 1927 by Marchand & Jobin. I can find absolutely nothing about this company. Does anyone have any history of them? I'd particularly like to know where they were located at the time.


I have my Grandfather's Army issue watch, a Marchand, see here.

I haven't been able to find out anything more; I hope that you do!


----------

